# First tablet taken!



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well thats it, I have started my scarey journey and taken my first tablet   I know it may seem stupid to some how scared I am but I really about scared of Clomid - its a powerful drug !  It is nice though to have a new found feeling of excitment again - feels like when me and DH first started ttc, before we knew of any infertility!


----------



## Martha Moo (Jan 30, 2004)

Hiya Nikki

I just popping by to wish u the very best of     


 sweetie

Love Emilyxx


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

thought Nikki!!!


----------



## Emma74 aka Emmett (Dec 31, 2005)

Hi Nikki 

I was petrified like you too!!  Especially once i took it i thought "oh my god no going back now" but i have been lucky no sweats only weird dreams,tummy cramps (ovulation etc) and crying at silly things some girls have had it a lot worse. 
This is my first cycle of the   pills and waiting for my af to arrive too due today although i tested this morning and bfn hope you have more luck and your s/e arent too bad  

Emma xx


----------



## flowerpot (Jan 20, 2005)

xxx


----------



## scratch (Aug 5, 2004)

Mrs Nikkiuk    now your a fully fledged nutter like the rest of us   

Love Sal x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Emma sorry for your bfn 

Well guys I'm doing ok - more yucky AF feelings really but feel I am trying too hard to notice any s/a's!


----------



## KerryB (Mar 7, 2005)

Good luck Nikki...you'll be fine hun.

xxx


----------



## bendybird (Apr 12, 2005)

Bendybird.xx


----------



## Smurfs (Oct 19, 2004)

Nikki

Good luck and best wishes.

Hope your dreams come true in 2006.

Shaz xxx


----------



## MollieG (Dec 13, 2005)

Good Luck Nikki !!      

Hope that you won't have to take too many more  

Mollie xx


----------



## Amee (Nov 14, 2005)

Hiya Nikki

good luck    with the   pills ...I'm on my second cycle and also took first tablet on Sunday....looks like we are cycle buddies then!   About the s/e....I have actually found that clomid just mellows/chills me out....I got stuck on M3 yesterday and spent 5 hours getting to and from work when it should take me 1.5 hours...I was still smiling last night....so not all bad side effects!   And have been nice to DH and work colleagues even though they have  me off! Hope it works for you chuck!

Ax


----------



## *Bev* (Dec 20, 2005)

Blimey Amee thats a first, I have never read about a chilled Clomid chick!!!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

Good luck with the  tablets Nikki!  I started my first course of clomid this month( am now on cd 9). I have had quite a few symtpoms so far but they seem to have dies down. Hope you get off lightly! 
take care xx


----------



## Lucy_loud (Dec 28, 2005)

Good luck Nicki!  Hope you don't have to take them for more than 1 cycle    

S/E's for me, the first month was headaches at pill taking time, and generally snappy and horrid to DH!  This is my second month and this morning I woke up with the most weird blurred vision thing happening.  This lasted for about an hour, considering I took my pill at 23:00 last night it seemed strange to have the blurred vision this morning.  Anyways, it was like having acid but without the fun and just the weird blurr.  Have been pretty laid back this month apart from that...but then again I am only 4 days into it!  

Best of luck 
Lucy


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Well 3rd tablet tongiht and no real side effects -  carries on this way.


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

yeah fingers crossed that the s/e stay away for you! Good luck with this cycle, keep me posted xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

Thanks hun - how are you doing?


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

ok thanks, a little achey still on the left ovary. Looking forward to tomorrow to see what has been going on inside my body and see if it is working correctly. If it helps you, you can view my own clomid diary by following the link on the bottom of my post- i am only upto day four on there though ahven't had chance to update it. xx


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I looked at your link and read it all just before I posted again in clomid girls     fab page hun.  I am extraordinarily tired but don't know if thats just cause of work today - hard to tell!


----------



## bubbleicious (Jun 10, 2005)

i am going to carry on updating it- i think it will help me next month and the months to come.I;n not sure about you but i always forget the symptoms and start thinking 'did i have this last month' I am going to continue it if i get pg too- it will be nice to have a little diary x


----------



## Mrs Nikki (Nov 13, 2004)

I'll be nosing daily now


----------



## sweetpeapodder (Feb 6, 2005)

I was scared too Nikki - but it gave me some hope - best of luck!


----------



## gossips2 (Nov 22, 2005)

Yes the blurred vision is scary..had that experience on my first roun d but none on my second.
Gossips.xx


----------

